

June interview with Twitch's Justin Kan - startupgrinder
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGvS3NvuLWU

======
startupgrinder
Talked about what he'd do if YouTube knocked on his door at the 48min mark.
Really cool guy. Learned a lot talking to him. Happy for his success.

